# Trails



## couchcoach182 (Feb 6, 2008)

Let me know what you think, I want to hear from you!
Thanks!


----------



## jols (Feb 6, 2008)

i really like this one. could be a poster or large canvas.


----------



## Coldow91 (Feb 6, 2008)

Really cool! I could see it as a large print as well


----------



## SamGuss (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice!

Sam


----------



## Lorielle99 (Feb 12, 2008)

really awesome dude


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Fang (Feb 12, 2008)

Incredible pic, love it.


----------



## timyuan (Feb 13, 2008)

wow, it is wonderful~~~

love it


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah looks like an art piece


----------



## Terri Walsh (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow that IS cool!


----------



## Jermz_01 (Feb 14, 2008)

pretty neat... i agree on the canvas idea...


----------



## bhop (Feb 14, 2008)

I can only echo.. nice one.


----------



## couchcoach182 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 14, 2008)

That's a nice shot.


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 15, 2008)

great shot


----------



## Antithesis (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool shot, it looks as though it has actual film grain. Is it scanned?


----------



## couchcoach182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!
It was actually shot with a digital, but it was snowing out and it was shot through a window.
Glad you like it!


----------



## SCHNOOBS (Feb 15, 2008)

I really like it, though I think there is too much space at the bottom, somewhat destracting. 

I know what's going on with just the top of the picture cropped by the last car. I feel that the last bit at the bottom is a little much...
do you mind if I see it cropped like that?

Revolutionary!!!!!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 16, 2008)

please no crop! I love it as is. It's as if someone took a black marker and got crazy on your pic. It's awesome. Don't change a thing. 







pascal


----------

